# baby wipes?



## crogers4 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not supposed to wash my dog very often- something about how it messes up the oil in her coat. But...she's kind of smelly. Someone told me I could use regular baby wipes to wipe her off when she's particularly offensive? Does this work or are there other options? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I use baby wipes just about daily on my big boy-I use Huggies wipes with Shea Butter-not only do they make him smell better, they keep his coat nice and shiny, too


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

We use baby wipes on Charlie here and there with no probs! I had a friend who used them all the time on her lab/chow mix and always got compliments on how pretty her coat was.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Nature's Miracle makes pet wipes and a spray deodorizer that I think are awesome. You know how well the stuff works on urine stains? Works equally well on Clifford, who is a pretty ripe dog.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

I've heard regular baby wipes are too strong - is that true?


----------



## DebD (May 24, 2008)

I use baby wipes when Coko rolls around in something outside and gets all smelly! They work great and he doesn't seem to mind them at all.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I use two different products. Pet Wipes To-Go (single packets), which removes daily dirt and odor. I also Puppy Bath Wipes. Both products contain Aloe, Vitamin E and Lanolin good for shiny coats.


----------



## wj8963193 (10 mo ago)

Using baby wipes instead of toilet paper makes my big girl feel cleaner as the odor is wiped away at the same time. On the other hand, they can eradicate good bacteria on her skin which can lead to infection. Hope this is useful for you


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is over 13 years old.


----------

